# Sticky  MacDiet For Passerines



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This is an excellent diet for passerines.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Latest MacDiet*

This is the latest version of the MacDiet for passerines.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*The FONS Diet*

Here is another widely used diet for passerines. And some additional information here: http://www.rims.net/InsectNutritionalPrimer.pdf

Terry


----------



## Enric (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Terry, I just found this information which is great. I would like to ask you if you have some more detail of the inclusion of live insects in the MacDiet. I have got the documents you have attached and also I have the book "Hand-rearing birds" from Gage and Duerr (2007). In there is also detailed the MacDiet, establishing that for each 6ml of MacDiet, also feed 10 large mealworms, 5 waxworms and 3 large crickets). I am a bit confuse in the proportions as from some sources its says 2 MacDiet / 1 insect. But if I weight those insects, approximatelly, 10 large mealworms= 7 grs, 5 waxworms = 25 gr (considering medium size) and 3 large crickets = 1 gr, then in total 32g versus 6 ml. Which it does not seems to me proportion 2/1. Important to mention that I am interested in this diet for a research I am conduction in hand-rearing common swifts, under different diets. I will appreciate any help! Best regards Enric Fuste


----------



## Enric (Mar 26, 2009)

Sorry, I made a mistake in the insects weight, it should be :
10 large mealworms= 3 grs, 5 waxworms = 25 gr (considering medium size) and 3 large crickets = 2 gr, then in total 30g versus 6 ml.


----------

